# Any Oval Tracks In Westchester Ny ?



## Bonzai (Feb 20, 2007)

Im Looking For A H.o. Oval Track In Westchester County New York Or Less Then An Hour Drive.


----------



## lightforce (Jan 6, 2007)

*Road track Tomy in Latham NY.*

Have four lane track ,computer, power supply,banked turns&long straights. Fast track.


----------

